# Letter in the mail today from VW NA



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

We'd like to share with you news of some special product updates and enhancements that are now available for your VW Touareg - all at no charge to you! These updated are intended to improve vehicle drivaibility, bring your vehicle up-to-date with the most current software, and replace certain components with updated ones.

Also, we will inspect and, if necessary, one or both side impact airbag connectors with a wiring harness kit. This will help prevent the airbag warning light on the instrument panel from coming on and staying on, even though the airbag system is functioning normally. etc....blah, blah, blah
What does this cover? What is the drivability update? Software updating?
Any one Know?


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

Why not take it to the dealership and let them tell you? Sounds like VW is trying to do a good thing here, good for them!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_Why not take it to the dealership and let them tell you? Sounds like VW is trying to do a good thing here, good for them!

Or perhaps you tell the dealership about it...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (touareg007)*

Word on the street several months ago was that VWoA was working on a complete software update/upgrade for 2004 TOUAREGs, basically bringing them to 2006 levels and that it would be done without charge to the owners.
From the sounds of things... it sounds like VW is ready to roll this out.


----------



## bnl107 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

Coincidentally, I dropped my 04 V8 off at the dealership this morning for a few repairs. Rep called and asked if he could keep the car for another day. Said there were "a ton of recalls, new software updates, and other upgrades" that they wanted to do, but that it would take a few hours. I said sure. Will post more tomorrow when I get the car back.


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (bnl107)*

mine's been at the dealer since Monday and it's also getting updated to address "four new recalls." though i haven't seen the details of the recalls yet, i do know that one is related to the battery cable and another is related to the passenger (or side?) airbag(s).
will post an update when i pick it up tomorrow.
(mine's an 05 V8)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (fbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbox* »_mine's been at the dealer since Monday and it's also getting updated to address "four new recalls." though i haven't seen the details of the recalls yet, i do know that one is related to the battery cable and another is related to the passenger (or side?) airbag(s).
will post an update when i pick it up tomorrow.
(mine's an 05 V8)

I doubt they are actual "recalls" but they are probably TSB campaigns.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I just got my notice in the mail yesterday.
It was for my 2004 which was replace in May of this year for a brand new 2006.
I'm sending them back the owner reply card to let them know I gave it back to them.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys...we MUST keep track of these new TSB's and talk to each other on pros and cons.
In the past some of the new flashes/tweaks caused problems.
So, anyone getting them done PLEASE REPORT BACK.
Cy


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Guys...we MUST keep track of these new TSB's and talk to each other on pros and cons.
In the past some of the new flashes/tweaks caused problems.
So, anyone getting them done PLEASE REPORT BACK.
Cy

What he said.
Any 04 V6 owners gotten one of those yet?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

I understand "what he said". I was saying if anyone who gets the stuff done can report back on what was done and the pros and cons, then that would be good.

I got my letter V6 04 today.
Cy


----------



## Timber Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Had my Treg in for a faulty evap valve this week. While there, VW performed the following: Recall M9-dr/pass airbag. Update involved a harness, couple of screws and a tiewrap. Recall N5 is inspection or replacement of battery cable. Mine apparently was O.K. Recall N6 is an air suspension repair kit which included a REP. SET...? and a clip. The "Driveability Recall" appears to be related to recall N5, the battery cable. No apparent changes in performance. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Timber Man)*

I just made my appointment for Jan 4. I guess they been getting a lot of these coming in and scheduling them out that far now.


----------



## Bach (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Waiting for my letter. 04 V6 low vin. Great truck!!!


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bach)*

i expected to be picking mine up from the dealer this afternoon (post-recall work), but just got the call from them saying that they're not done.








now she's locked up for the three day weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (Bach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bach* »_Waiting for my letter. 04 V6 low vin. Great truck!!!

+1


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*









"What _he_ said" is supposed to mean "I agree with you."

_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_I was saying if anyone who gets the stuff done can report back on what was done and the pros and cons, then that would be good.

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

He said ...she said...everyone said...Yeah and I said "I am the Pope !"








Cy


----------



## cps (Jan 19, 2005)

I received same letter. I have a 2005 v6.


----------



## brooklyntreg (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (cps)*

Got my Letter a few days ago also. Will report what dealer does to it when done. It is going in next week, between X-mas and NYE. It is a good reminder to me to finally get them to fix my bad windshield wiper on the drivers side that never clears the water. Everyone, hope you have great Holidays.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

I got my letter yesterday too. No matter how many times I correct VW and tell them I no longer have my 04, that they bought it back and replaced it with an '06 a year ago, they obviously have not updated their records. I'm glad it's not a letter for my '06......yet.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Word on the street several months ago was that VWoA was working on a complete software update/upgrade for 2004 TOUAREGs, basically bringing them to 2006 levels and that it would be done without charge to the owners...

FYI, this has already been done for the Phaeton and Touareg in Europe. It sounds like VW of A is picking up on it too.
Michael


----------



## tarasios (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (PanEuropean)*

Got my letter yesterday for 2004 V6.
Edit:
Called dealership, for my Touareg it's: Passenger/Driver side airbag update, update Touareg programming, look at/possibly replace instrument cluster. COuldn't give more details than that. I'm taking it in Jan. 2.


_Modified by tarasios at 2:26 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

I had it done, Battery cable, both air bag sensors (Under seats) The cylinder head and rings for the air susp, sotware updates(Theysaid they have not recieved them form VWoA yet) including tranny, and instrument cluster.
Keep this going to see if they do different things to different vehicles.
2004 T-Reg V8


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

Mine went in today. Of course they did not hook up the battery mainteiner properly and the whole system crashed. Now its in for another day ...








TBC


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

Just picked mine up from the dealer. Same issues addressed as mentioned by others, including:
- new battery / alt cable; now the charge reading in the instrument cluster is pegged at 14v








- airbag wiring updates for driver, passenger sides
- software updates to the comfort module weren't completed b/c they didn't have the new CDs from VOA yet
FWIW, I also had them:
- replace the overhead compass module (it had been blinking periodically)
- address some wind noise coming from the driver's door window seal
- fix the rear door handle (it had been sticking in the open position)
The dealer did a nice job and cleaned her up well, too.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (fbox)*

OK, got our's back, took them a few hours for:-
-N5 recall
-Q2 recall
-Q5 recall
-M9 recall
Above should be the airbag harness, some software upgrades/reflashes incl. cluster, battery cable.
The Treg has a less "touchy" throttle and waaaayyy smoother shifts now, big improvement. I hope it will improve fuel efficiency by 2(?) mpg like somebody else posted already.
No drama, good and friendly service from the "Southern"







dealership.
Later,
Andy


_Modified by andyA6 at 2:27 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (andyA6)*

Got my letter yesterday and had the car fixed Today:
M9
N5
N6
Q3
Q5
It took them all day long to make the updates.


----------



## tarasios (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (2YY4U)*

Work Done on Mine:
M9 - updated both FS side airbags wiring
Q3 - Updated Touareg software
Q5 - Check instrument cluster - is already updated
I dropped off the night before and it took a day and a half as they got a late start on it







and said they have to take the seats completely out each time there are updates to the FS side airbags. Got a car wash out of it so at least my brakes won't sweal for a while.








The only noticeable difference is smoother shifting. This is a big improvement for the 2004 V6. While I had no death lag, the time it took to shift in low gears and low RPM was annoying.
Good job by VW and the Fairfax VW service dept. on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by tarasios at 12:33 PM 1-5-2007_


_Modified by tarasios at 12:34 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_FYI, this has already been done for the Phaeton and Touareg in Europe. It sounds like VW of A is picking up on it too.Michael

Maybe VWoA will pick up on euro drain intervals as well (fixed "vs." extended)








sorry had to vent


----------



## pito3 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (papaTDI)*

Has anyone been charged at all for any of these updates? I know some of these fixes are recalls and others are TSBs, but for those that are out of their warranty, have you been charged for anything? And does anybody have an extended warranty that covered any of the TSBs? I've yet to schedule mine for these updates...just wondering.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (pito3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pito3* »_Has anyone been charged at all for any of these updates? I know some of these fixes are recalls and others are TSBs, but for those that are out of their warranty, have you been charged for anything? And does anybody have an extended warranty that covered any of the TSBs? I've yet to schedule mine for these updates...just wondering.
I should not matter if you are under warranty or not if you got the letter take it in. It is no cost to you other then time lost with your Treg.
I got mine back yesterday and they did M9,Q3 and Q5 on mine. I must say the tranny does seem to work much better and appears to be smoother off the line. I supposedly had a tranny flash update once before but maybe it was both tranny and motor this time around to make it better.







Only complaint is they had the car all day but better that then have a failure later on.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Yeti35)*

Had my 2004 V6 done this week. There was no charge but it took longer than I'd have liked; I fell in love with this car all over again after the service; couldn't tell if it was something that was done or just being seperated for so long.







One note worth mentioning, I had one headlight out for several weeks and driving home from San Francisco the other night, the 2nd light went out. I was on hwy 280 around 5:00 pm and very nervous about driving without lights until I remembered I had fog lights. I'm at 47K and the dealer replaced both lights at no charge.


----------



## clarkaddison (Nov 14, 2004)

My 04 V8 was done last week as well. They kept it for 3 days, but it's like a new car. Shifting is much smoother, as is accelerator response.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (clarkaddison)*

*Any reason early 2005 might not be included in the enhancement campaign?







I'd love to hear if any 2005 owners have received the same notice.*


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*

My 05 V8 (VIN: ...14123) was included. My local dealer hasn't gotten the software updates from VW though, so I only had the other components completed.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (fbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbox* »_My 05 V8 (VIN: ...14123) was included. My local dealer hasn't gotten the software updates from VW though, so I only had the other components completed.

*That's great news that VW is taking care of all the vehicles it should not just by model year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## wreckedgolf (Jun 3, 2006)

I have an early 2005 V6 and have received letter. I have not taken it in yet.


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

early 04 and no letter yet


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (rpps)*

I got my letter in the mail a few days ago ... there is no need to actually receive the letter as there's no information specific to your vehicle in it. Just make an appointment with your dealer, being clear that you want done the software update for your 2004 egg.


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

I received the same notice. I have a 07/2005 built V6. Haven't taken it in yet....but my tranny already shifts very smoothly....


----------



## STL-TREG (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

I had my T-Reg in a couple weeks ago and they did the same TSB's mentioned by others. I did not receive the letter prior to taking it into the dealer, just a coincidence. They had to keep the vehicle for two days to perform the TSB's, one airbag recall, and do an alignment. 
The result. Amazing difference in how the vehicle shifts and drives! Seems like a completely different T-Reg. I was considering selling my vehicle due to the harshness of the shifting and awkwardness when manuevering it around town, but now I just love it. It's amazing the difference. Also, the air suspension seems to work slightly different now. Before when I parked it and locked the doors the air suspension would sometimes let the car drop down about an inch after making a loud hiss from the valves. Now when I park it she's just rock steady. No movement at all. I was also getting quite a few error messages/lights for various items and now they are gone and have not returned. New instrument cluster or the new battery cable must have fixed this problem. 
I have been fairly vocal with friends about my displeasure with my T-Reg in the past. If the current favorable performance trend continues a while longer, I'll have to contact them all and restate my position. Thanks VW!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

Got the letter about 2 wks ago taking it in on th 16th. Looking forward to have nice shifts.







I called my SM and he had me on the list for him to call as you had a loner car setup for me already.







Glad VW is being proactive on this. They are now starting to win points again.


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

I have the same letter mailed to me. I have a appt tomorrow.
Jim Ellis claimed it will take all day.
Updates to follow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Just had mine done today. Took a whole day to do all the recall items. Did not need a new instrument cluster though. However, and let this be a warning to you all! As soon as I got into the car to drive away, I immediately got a system fault in the MFI indicating a problem with the air suspension. I got the mechanic back in the car. He put it back on the diagnostics and could not resolve the problem. He called VW America and it now has to go back in again for a new air suspension pump. Reason being; the air suspension pump now has a conflict with the new software update, therefore a newer air suspension pump needs to be installed to mitigate the conflict which causes the system fault message! So some of you may have to go in twice, unless your dealer happens to have a shelf load of new air suspension pumps!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

What dealer? I have thought that waiting until spring (lord knows when that will be in Colorado this year







) to schedule this to let the techs sort it out.


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

Well I must say this was worth the wait... the dealer had my car for 5 days ( including a weekend) but they gave me a brand new Jetta to drive (not a bad little car) This is how the Touareg should have run and shifted from the beginning. Smooth shifting, no more herky jerky starts from the traffic lights. good transfer of power throughout the full range. I love it!
here is what was done:
Replace wiring harness
replaced hose and air cleaner
N5
Q2
Q5
Oil change and a nice cleanup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (EuroTra$H)*

I know this was asked earlier, but perhaps to early. Now that some of you have had this update for a while, do you notice any MPG improvements?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_I know this was asked earlier, but perhaps to early. Now that some of you have had this update for a while, do you notice any MPG improvements?
Umm not really for me since it has more pick up I would think if anything I got worse since my foot is in it more now!!







Honestly though I have not really noticed but I was not doing too bad anyhow considering I came from a gas sucking Lincoln Navigator to my V6 Treg.


----------



## STL-TREG (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (4x4s)*

I can't really tell a difference in MPG either, but the way my driving routes vary, it would be difficult to notice. I used to get 14.5 to 15 mpg around town and 17 mpg or so on the highway with my '04 V8. Pretty normal for this model based on other users. I got about 16.5 mpg on my trek to work today in mixed driving...about normal.
I have the same problem though since it shifts so smooth and applies the power so "fluidly" I tend to get into the throttle a bit more now.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (EuroTra$H)*

McDonaldon in Littleton


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Bigtop)*

Correction, McDonald Automotive in Littleton, sorry. What I have noticed so far is the gear shifting does seem smoother and the Ameter needle is now always on 14 instead of slightly below, 13.5 is what it used to stay on.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Bigtop)*

Thanks. I assume your response is to my ?


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (DenverBill)*

Biggest (and nicest) surprise to me was the Transmission changes.
1. No more Oversteer issue when shifting from 4th to 5th in a turn.
2. Transmission now goes into 1st gear when rolling (in D) versus stopping and "counting to 3".
3. Incredibly smoother shifting and better overall Tranny performance.
The rest of the stuff has made no difference in normal use. Mods that were done with a VAG remained in place. Only "resetting" that occurred was the Comfort Settings went back to Factory Default (12 hour US time, door opening with KeyFob back to driver's only, etc.).
I am a happy dude now...


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Holger_Dansker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holger_Dansker* »_Biggest (and nicest) surprise to me was the Transmission changes.
1. No more Oversteer issue when shifting from 4th to 5th in a turn.
2. Transmission now goes into 1st gear when rolling (in D) versus stopping and "counting to 3".
3. Incredibly smoother shifting and better overall Tranny performance.
The rest of the stuff has made no difference in normal use. Mods that were done with a VAG remained in place. Only "resetting" that occurred was the Comfort Settings went back to Factory Default (12 hour US time, door opening with KeyFob back to driver's only, etc.).
I am a happy dude now...

What dealer did the work????


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (I8ABUG)*

Chaplins in Bellevue. This morning, I sat and chatted with the Touareg expert (Chad) to discuss my only remaining issue -- random fogging up of all of the windows. They did the "Felt transplant" TSB, but that was before they knew what I was really talking about. That took a one-to-one chat, rather than 3rd hand printout on their service form. Plus, the issue is really intermittant, as well.
The work on the above (recall issues) took 3 days, as they were overbooked due to the "do it now or else" message from VWOA. But I was ok with that.
He was really nice, and answered many questions I had like "how do you guys feel about mods?" and "Why was VW doing all of this work?".
The answer to the latter question was "due to the new guy running the show and putting quality back in first place". Sales have gone up already due to this, according to him. We also talked about what it was like to have "Problem customers". It was enlightening, and funny.
I really like the dealership, but of course have heard some horror stories as well -- but I find that if I am "nice first" before anything else, they will treat me very nice as well, in all cases.
...amazing how that almost always is the case.....
Bret


----------



## meiac09 (Sep 17, 2006)

they've had mine "open" for a week now... :\
'04 Early VIN V6 Hmmm...
**update 1/24/07**
just got called, parts are in. now get to deal with the crap loaner policy after two weeks of an open invoice















ouch.


_Modified by meiac09 at 6:16 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## FrescoGLX (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

I received one for my 2005 V8 that I no longer own. I sent it back with, VW purchased this vehicle back from me. 
It's my understanding that they are bringing up the older ones up to date with the 2006.


----------



## ronsmog (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (FrescoGLX)*

I work for a VW dealer . These recalls were all origanaly TSB's . The software update is the eqivelent of a Windows service pack . The airbag rewire is basicly removing the side airbag connector and hardwiring it to the airbag harness . For vehicles with air suspention we rebuild the pump and install a new valve block .The AWD reflash gets rid of the binding feeling you get when you make sharp turns . Im not sure what the Instrument cluster reflash does , sometimes the cluster must be replaced . The battery cable is a bit*h and a half to install . My fastest time for installing a cable is 4 hours . I must say prior to these recalls I considered the 04' a piece of sh*t . After the recalls these vehicles are actualy roadworthy and capable of holding some value .Hell, I would buy one .One last note I have performed all of these repairs on 04' models prior to the issue of the recalls . Mercedes Benz began performing these types of recalls or as they are now called "Campaings" inorder to improve customer satisfaction and relations .Benz began doing this in 05' when the W211 E class stared having problems . Since then the quality of the E class has improved vastly . It is good move for VW .


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (ronsmog)*

Ok. so I just got all these done today plus got my front brakes replaced. It seems like the throttle lag is gone and the throttle is alttle more sensitive. I also had that musty odor when switching between econ and auto. Their is a service campaign for that also. Service Circular on that is 2005566. Smell is gone for now. So between the new brakes and all the campaign the Treg is like new. 
And yes I got ripped on the price of the new brakes but I didn't have much of a choice as I am heading to VT this weekend and didn't want to chance having any issues. Safty over everything else.









_Modified by spikeital at 5:49 PM 1-16-2007_


_Modified by spikeital at 6:08 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## vVWfreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Well... my '04 V8 decided it wasn't going to start today. Following some cajoling with a jumper pack, i drove her to the dealership, where she sits now. Whilst she's down there, they will be doing the above mentioned updates, as well as replacing my battery.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (vVWfreak)*

UPDATE:
Just got back from picking up the treg. wow.







Major imporvment.Took care of a few recalls, and did the update service. As well, i got a new battery (which is why it didnt start this morning). Good job VW. Have a


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Have a 2005,received letter from VW saying I am due for important maintenance.Your Volkswagen is scheduled for its; 18000 MILE FACTORY RECOMMENDED SERVICE. No mention of any updates. Marty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (depiry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_Have a 2005,received letter from VW saying I am due for important maintenance.Your Volkswagen is scheduled for its; *18000 MILE FACTORY RECOMMENDED SERVICE.* No mention of any updates. Marty

LOL. Yet another new factory interval created by a money starved dealer.


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Took my '04 vin 77xxx into the dealership this past week for the M9 campaign (recall) work. Here's what was detailed out on the invoice:

1) M914 M9 - redo some wiring on both front side impact airbags.
2) N51A N5 - install new battery cable
3) Q511 Q5 - update/flash instrument cluster
4) Q212 Q2 - update/reflash control modules
No noticeable difference in vehicle behavior with campaign M9 being done. Hopefully it helps eliminate future safety/reliability issues.
The main reason I brought the T-reg in was for them to troubleshoot the 'scrubbing' tire issue when making tight turns (stepper motor not working properly). They reflashed the differential control module, and it appears to have corrected the problem. Also had them take a look at the CD player that won't consistently eject CDs. I've been doing the insert another CD partially to get the head unit to eject the 1st one trick, but it would be nice to correct this. They are ordering a replacement for me.
Overall a good dealership service experience. For you SE Wisconsin residents, I went to EVS in Menomonee Falls. My service advisor was Brad R.


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (Emmasis)*

I had these done on my 05 v8 and now the distance since fill up and distance until empty are gone. Dealer scratched many interior pieces and didn't fully bolt down driver's seat after service. I am returning to fix these and will ask about the missing mileage items in the display.
Tim


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Letter in the mail today from VW NA (pilottim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilottim* »_I had these done on my 05 v8 and now the distance since fill up and distance until empty are gone. Dealer scratched many interior pieces and didn't fully bolt down driver's seat after service. I am returning to fix these and will ask about the missing mileage items in the display.
Tim

Strange- I have not had the most recent updates done, but I have the same issue with missing miles until empty. I just figured it was a defective comfort control module. I liked being able to have an estimate of when to fill up. I am taking mine in 2/6 for the updates(can't get an appt sooner at Jim Ellis- I was told they will only schedule 2 T-regs a week since it takes so long) I will ask about this issue.
I can't image why they would revise and remove that feature. Maybe someone ran out of gas and sued VW...


----------



## ryno103 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (V10)*

I left mine in the shop last week to get the updates. First they told me that they had to order the instrument cluster from Germany, so I waited a week for it to get in. Today they tell me the cluster that arrived was defective so I have to wait again. I hope the updates are worth 2 weeks of driving a ford freestar. I bought the car used the day after Thanksgiving and it has been in the shop two times for a total of 21 days today.


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

Had ours in for N9, N5, N6, Q2, and Q5. Took them four days to complete. Even after reading the observations here I was astonished. It rides and drives much smoother, no more throttle lag, no more tire scrubbing, smother shifts. The ride was always smooth, but after the air suspension overhaul seems smoother.
Of course the dealer was true to VW form and returned my spotless upon delivery Treg dirty and greasy.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Letter from VWOA*

I had the updates completed two days ago. Checked the side airbags, reflashed the ecm and tranny, and checked the instrument panel (did not replace). 
Frankly, I have not noticed any appreciable difference in driveability, shifting, gas mileage or anything else. On the plus side, they washed my Treg and didn't break anything...


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Letter from VWOA (insguy)*

Having the following done as we speak:
M9
N5
N6
Q1
Q5
Where can I get the documentation for these as I'm curious to see exactly what is being done.


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Letter from VWOA (NefariousVW)*

I would also like some more info on these... here is what is being done on mine today:
M9
N5
N6
Q2
Q5


----------

